# [kernel] informacion de opciones

## upszot

Hola gente...

     buscando por la red encontre algo que siempre quise tener a mano para entender mejor las opciones del kernel....  :Very Happy: 

http://wiki.alfonsoarjona.net/doku.php?id=kernel:capitulo_1

Pero como no todo lo que brilla es oro, lamentablemente esta muy incompleta...

y por eso recurro a vuestra solidaridad, a ver si alguien tiene a mano alguna web donde se muestre este tipo de informacion (en lo posible en español)

Saludos

----------

## codestation

No es en español, pero es una buena guia escrita por un usuario de gentoo: http://kernel-seeds.org/settings-01.html

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

No es una WEB y no está en español pero no vas a encontrar nada mas completo que /usr/src/linux/Documentation, ni nada mejor resumido que la misma ayuda del kernel leyendo la sección "help".

Salud!

----------

## mario291187

 *upszot wrote:*   

> Hola gente...
> 
>      buscando por la red encontre algo que siempre quise tener a mano para entender mejor las opciones del kernel.... 
> 
> http://wiki.alfonsoarjona.net/doku.php?id=kernel:capitulo_1
> ...

 

Hola 

En el libro Linux Kernel in a nutshell encuentras todo lo que necesitas saber (no esta en español)

http://www.kroah.com/lkn/

Esta bajo creative commons, así que puedes descargar los capítulos en pdf sin ningún problema

http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/gregkh/lkn/lkn_pdf.tar.bz2

Saludos  :Wink: 

----------

